# Cats are fighting; used to be best friends



## Eiolon (Mar 14, 2005)

I have two female cats.

Nora, former feral, about 6 years old, very skiddish. Won't let you pick her up or pet her unless she is on higher ground than you.

Annie, about 7 years old, very friendly lap cat. Addicted to getting pet. 

We introduced them about 5 years ago. They would play with each other, sleep on top of each other, overall very friendly and loving to each other.

Now, within the last couple of weeks, Annie has been attacking Nora. Nora, does not put up a fight. She stays in her cat house now, she won't leave to use the litter box or eat/drink. I have to bring her food and water and clean up her mess in the cat house.

I am trying to figure out what I can do to make these two like each other again. I don't want to keep two sets of food and litter boxes. Annie is attacking Nora whenever she steps down from her cat house.

Any tips or advice?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Sometime this happens with two cats that have been good buddies. The cause of the change is often a mystery. It may be that one has a medical or dental problem; sometimes a weak cat will get attacked or one with the problem is feeling slightly unwell and cranky. Any change in their litter habits? I would suggest a vet check for both to rule out any medical problem. 

On the other hand, it could be behavioral. Sometimes even the scent of cats outside will be upsetting. Have you had the windows open lately? Sometimes a single incident is enough to trigger such a response. Such as something frightening that happened, and the other cat gets blamed for it.

For the time being you should separate them in different rooms, and only let them be together when you can supervise them closely. You will have to get them their own litter box, etc. When they are together don't favor one over the other. Annie may see the fussing and cleaning of Nora's cat house as her getting extra attention. Give them treats together and play with them equally with an interactive fishing pole type toy. Do give them lots of one-on-one loving, especially Annie as she may be just jealous of Nora. Keep your loving to Nora quiet and out of sight of Annie. Hope you can get your cats back to how they were before. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with catloverami's recommendation for a vet check for both...always a wise move when dealing with sudden behavioral changes. If there are no medical issues, then you might try doing a re-introduction. Keep one cat locked in a safe room (Nora seems the likely candidate) and do all of the steps you would do when introducing a new cat.


----------



## Eiolon (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, I've had Nora and Annie separated for a few months now and no change. Nora just doesn't to trust Annie anymore, and Annie still is hostile. I'd hate to get rid of Nora since she didn't do anything and she is so anti-social no one else would want her. Hate to get rid of Annie because she is such a lap cat and my kid loves her.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Sorry things haven't improved between Nora and Annie. I'm assuming you did try a gradual re-introduction? Unfortunately, sometimes once an antipathy develops between two cats there's nothing that can be done to make them friends again, and the only way of keeping peace is to keep them separated and switch them around rooms so they get equal attention. It's a real dilemma for sure. At this point I would be inclined to check out an animal communicator. Some people are gifted in this way, and can "talk to the animals" so to speak. I would be curious as to what it was that triggered the animosity, and what if anything can now be done to change things, or should one be rehomed (Nora). I know you say she's skittish, but maybe in a home without another cat to bother her, she may be different, and not every owner wants a lap cat. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Another thing you can try is to have your vet recommend some behavior-altering medication for a few months. It may be enough to change Annie's urge to attack Nora, and break the cycle. There are other holistic preparations, homeopathic and Spirit Essences. I can't vouch for any of them, as I haven't used them. Some CF members have success with Feliway diffusers, and with others it makes no differences. So you might try some of these other things before you consider rehoming as a last resort.


----------

